# Trouble getting second freshener on stand



## gjoyner (May 24, 2014)

My alpine just had her second freshening. Last year she milked like a champ and had no hesitance getting on the stand. This year, we have to almost lift her to get her on the stand. Any advice to encourage her to get up on her own? Any clue why she is not cooperating?


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

How long has it been since she was on the stand? Is she acting ok during the milking or is it just the stand that is bothering her? It sounds like maybe she is unsure about it now. Did you have her working on the stand in preparation for this coming freshening? I would say that maybe you need to go back to treating her like it is her first time and work with her multiple times a day, reassuring her and offering some grain as a treat.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Make the stand a happy place! Give her grain and treats as a reward for getting on, and brush and pet her while she's up there. Soon she'll realize that the stand is a place of relieved pressure, treats and attention  .

Just try to let her get up on her own terms, being forceful might only scare her more...


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Once mine find out the grain, they always jump up pretty quick. I agree with the others, make the stand a happy place.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

This is why you teach them to come in and get on the stand at least a couple of weeks before they kid.


----------



## gjoyner (May 24, 2014)

She got up on the stand the first time by herself, just like she always had, but since then she will look at it, crane her neck, and then will not go up. She gets her grain and treats and brushing when we do get her up. She is easy to milk when she is up there. She just seems to not want to get up on it.


----------



## 4theluvofgoats (Jun 9, 2011)

I went through this with my 9 year old Alpine. I chalked it up to being sore and low in calcium from kidding so it hurt her to jump up there. I put her feed dish on the ground and milked her off the stand for about a week. After that she jumped up on the stand again without any hesitation. Give her time. You could try giving her some dolomite and see if there is any improvement over a couple of days.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I work with mine on the stand from the time that they are 3-4 weeks old that's the only place where my girls get grain even though we also do hoof trimmings and shots o the stand I have never had one refuse to get on the stand after they start getting their grain.


----------



## gjoyner (May 24, 2014)

Christy,

Thank you for your response. I milked her on the floor tonight after I tried several times to coax her on the stand. She was perfectly content and held still while I milked her. A bit hard from my standpoint, but easier than fighting her. Hopefully, she will get on the stand with a little retraining.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Does she have to jump up and down? Perhaps doing so is causing discomfort or pain. Put a ramp on it for her.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## gjoyner (May 24, 2014)

She has a ramp.


----------



## gjoyner (May 24, 2014)

She has a ramp.


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

I've found sometimes they are sore and don't want to get up.

I milk them in the floor but only give them half the amount of grain.

That motivates them to jump up quicker once they heal.


----------

